# Hotel Rooms - (  lighting issues )



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like some advice on some issues in regards Hotel Room lighting.<br>I used a Hotel Room the other day and took load of images of my model and found the results not great and needed some correction using my free photo editing<br>software.&nbsp;&nbsp; In addition to the standard lighting in the room ( inc desk and standing lamp )<br>plus 2 bed lamps with an led ( I think ) reading/spot light I had 1 500W Halogen work light.<br>The images had mixed results,&nbsp;&nbsp; some ok, some good the rest had flaws, like areas of darkness,<br>shadow and some just a bit to warm ( yellow tinge ). 90% corrected by auto exposure in my photo editor.<br>One final thing I was also using my on camera flash ( not flashgun ).<br>ADVICE sought.<br><br>Am I right in thinking too many lights can clash even though on their own they are not that bright<br>and on camera flash is too weak.&nbsp; &nbsp; Also a Halogen is too bright and difficult to control properly. <br><br>Help.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, you're using the wrong type of formatting for this type of forum.  

As for your lighting, it sounds like you have all sorts of problems.  Mixing light types isn't a good idea.  Using the room lights/lamps, probably isn't the best for artistic photos.  A halogen work light isn't great either.  It's a small (hard) light source and it's very bright & hot.  Being bright isn't really a problem, but it's a lot brighter than the other lights you're trying to use, which is a problem....and the heat just isn't nice to work with.

If you don't have any proper photographic lighting tools...just use window lighting.


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Mike,

How do I get rid of this formatting code,

I did not type it,  the message was spaced out and clear.
Suddenly  all this code is in and the post is condensed.

Weird.

Simon


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 20, 2012)

What Mike said.

This site: Strobist  has a lighting 101 section with a lot of great discussion about light theory for beginners.  His stuff is geared around off camera flash with speedlights (because it's the most cost effective way to be in complete control of your lights), but the theory is worthwhile no matter what light source you end up with.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you search this forum on hotels?  I'll be traveling on business soon and taking my cam gear. I look forward to trying to replicate RyanSands methodologies in this thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/270131-lighting-interiors-hotel.html


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you have any examples?


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

simon007 said:


> Big Mike,
> 
> How do I get rid of this formatting code,
> 
> ...



When you copy from another forum that uses that code the code gets copied even when you don't see it. 

I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around what you are saying here. Let me summarize and see if I have got it right:
You got a hotel room to do a shoot but didn't have any lighting to use, so you used just the room lighting.
You shoot in a fully automatic mode using your on board flash
You aren't impressed with the outcome because of shadow and color and exposure issues.
Am I on the right track?


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

EchoingWhisper,

Tried to insert images but keep getting
this message.

*undefined*


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

1st 4 images are little snips from the room I shot in....

Afterward i will show some examples of the issues I faced...















All to this  On camera flash  CANON 450D,   plus 1 500W work light


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I am not a PRO but I can tell we have more than one problem going on.

1 .How long have you had this camrea?
2. Are you using any flash? Tripod?
3. WB or gray card, focus problems?


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

Papamatt

All to this On camera flash CANON 450D, plus 1 500W work light 

all the above images are just 4 photos cropped  to show what was on in the hotel room.
each  small cropped image blown up.

3 more from the shoot..........

A lot images focused ok,  next images are one that showed the issues i am worried about
and also show photos that are ok

It might just be that I must except  using mainly on camera flash just does not cut it, even with the Halogen work light 500w assisting.
I had the curtains drawn too,  on ground level.    Maybe a flashgun would have been better.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2012)

These is more than just lighting problems


----------



## simon007 (Jan 20, 2012)

gsgary said:


> These is more than just lighting problems



please elaborate


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you processed any of these images?  When you're dealing with really bad photographic lighting like a hotel room, one of the most important thing is consistency in color temperature.  Under all normal circumstances, I'd recommend you never use a naked pop-up flash.  It's very bright, hot, direct and harsh light.  If you want on-camera flash, you need a hot shoe mounted unit with at least a reflected white card if not a diffuser like this one.  Other than that, I'd recommend you check out the Strobist blog for a ton of info about the best options for different lighting situations.

On a different note, I know you didn't ask for C&C on your composition, but I'd encourage you to very carefully consider what you want the viewer to focus on.  The shot with the model's foot on the desk is just weird.  No offense, but it's just not a flattering image.

Post some more when you figure out the lighting!  I want to see more.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

As you just discovered there is a WHOLE LOT MORE to photogaphy than just renting a room to have a boudoir shoot in and shooting. 
There is the lighting issue and how to fix that, there are some major posing issues. Composition is seriously poor in these and the exposures are bright and all, but boudoir is not exactly all light and bright and boudoir in a hotel is RARELY bright... it looks like cheap hotel boudoir. 

In order to succeed in this situation you could have used the available light just fine-had you known how. You could have created some beautiful images-had you known how to use the camera to create the exposure and the image that you envision. You could have had some really great poses here-had you known how to make them work. 

Using the on board flash is the number one never do in photography. It is RARELY flattering in the least and it's almost always guaranteed to ruin your images.  Yes, a flash gun would have been great-if you knew how to use it properly to create the look and exposure you want. That means YOU place the shadows where YOU want them.

Photography in a professional sense you were aiming for is not simply buying a camera and putting it in an auto mode and shooting. The camera work entails knowing how use the shutter speed, aperture and ISO to make the image creative. These could have been improved greatly with a very wide aperture to keep that hotel room out of focus and just your subject in focus. You could have gone for a grainy old film feel with a higher ISO and some black and white conversions. Of course, that means knowing how to properly convert to black and white. 
Lighting a scene requires knowledge of the use of light-it doesn't have to be a flash. It can just be the light in the room or even only the light from the window. You could have even achieved exposure without flash-with knowledge. 
Posing a subject requires knowledge in composition, what is going to happen to the subject in relation to where you are placing them in perspective to the lens. You know when you were a kid and got school pics taken and the photographer stretched your neck to a horrific long angle? They did that for a reason. If they didn't you'd have looked like your head was attached to your shoulders. 

So... These are poor boudoir images at best. And you learned that having a great camera doesn't make you able to take amazing photos. And you learned that you have a LOT to learn. 
Start here: Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials


----------



## simon007 (Jan 21, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Have you processed any of these images?  When you're dealing with really bad photographic lighting like a hotel room, one of the most important thing is consistency in color temperature.  Under all normal circumstances, I'd recommend you never use a naked pop-up flash.  It's very bright, hot, direct and harsh light.  If you want on-camera flash, you need a hot shoe mounted unit with at least a reflected white card if not a diffuser like this one.  Other than that, I'd recommend you check out the Strobist blog for a ton of info about the best options for different lighting situations.
> 
> On a different note, I know you didn't ask for C&C on your composition, but I'd encourage you to very carefully consider what you want the viewer to focus on.  The shot with the model's foot on the desk is just weird.  No offense, but it's just not a flattering image.
> 
> Post some more when you figure out the lighting!  I want to see more.



the models foot was not was a small part of an image to show the lighting I had in the room
nothing more


----------



## simon007 (Jan 21, 2012)

just 2 more images that I thought were not as bad:












Simon


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 21, 2012)

They're as bad...


----------



## trcapro (Jan 21, 2012)

simon007 said:


> I would like some advice on some issues in regards Hotel Room lighting.<br>I used a Hotel Room the other day and took load of images of my model and found the results not great and needed some correction using my free photo editing<br>software.&nbsp;&nbsp; In addition to the standard lighting in the room ( inc desk and standing lamp )<br>plus 2 bed lamps with an led ( I think ) reading/spot light I had 1 500W Halogen work light.<br>The images had mixed results,&nbsp;&nbsp; some ok, some good the rest had flaws, like areas of darkness,<br>shadow and some just a bit to warm ( yellow tinge ). 90% corrected by auto exposure in my photo editor.<br>One final thing I was also using my on camera flash ( not flashgun ).<br>ADVICE sought.<br><br>Am I right in thinking too many lights can clash even though on their own they are not that bright<br>and on camera flash is too weak.&nbsp; &nbsp; Also a Halogen is too bright and difficult to control properly. <br><br>Help.



Don't feel too bad about your initial formatting snafu, it can be complicated to figure out.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 21, 2012)

These are great initial shots in my opinion, as you learn more, your work will improve.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 21, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> These are great initial shots in my opinion


What's great about them?


----------



## simon007 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks EchoingWhisper,

MLeek and Buckster
not so kind


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 21, 2012)

Buckster said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > These are great initial shots in my opinion
> ...



Compared to mine.  When I was using point and shoots, my images were awful, and I thought they were nice.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 21, 2012)

simon007 said:


> Thanks EchoingWhisper,
> 
> MLeek and Buckster
> not so kind


I can lie to you about them, if you think that would help.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 21, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > EchoingWhisper said:
> ...


So, yours sucked SO badly, that these photos that only suck badly are still great in comparison.

Thanks for the fantastic advice and insights you've been providing on the forum, compared to the worst of the worst outright crap advice and insights that might be found somewhere, of course.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 21, 2012)

simon007 said:


> Thanks EchoingWhisper,
> 
> MLeek and Buckster
> not so kind



:lmao:

If you just want a pat on the back, just say so and serious people won't waste their time.

In the meantime, I think MLeek was very kind when using the term boudoir...


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 21, 2012)

Buckster said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## simon007 (Jan 21, 2012)

So Buckster and Mleek,

Bearing in mind I only had the room lights,  a Halogen and 
my entry level 450D with basic on camera flash.

What would you have done to produce better results?
I ask this in all seriousness.

Simon


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2012)

simon007 said:


> So Buckster and Mleek,
> 
> Bearing in mind I only had the room lights,  a Halogen and
> my entry level 450D with basic on camera flash.
> ...



1) Shoot without halogen work light using a tripod
2)Go for more of the posed "nude study" type poses...this rules out "quickie, candid, spontaneous" types of shots...
3)Many hotel rooms have "sheers", plus curtains, plus the black-out curtains. Light coming in through a LARGE WINDOW, covered with a sheer, is going to have the effect of a North Light...so, next time, book a room that HAS A BIG WINDOW and sheers!!!!

As a way to salvage these, I would say, convert them to B&W. For the future, I think some large-ish white fabric reflector panels (square or rectangular, not round ones) would be a great thing to have, along with about a 300 watt-second monolight flash and a 24x24 or slightly larger softbox for it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> simon007 said:
> 
> 
> > So Buckster and Mleek,
> ...




Wow! Is Simon a friend of yours? Or are you just out of your mind tonight? I can't believe this post. Maybe I'm too weird right now to get whatever is going on...

Bolded what I thought was the most amazing part of your post. Have you been smoking some funny weed or snorting some snow, maybe...  

OMG, think I'm gonna go make a triple...


----------

